# pigeon pellets



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

Any one feed your birds only pigeon pellets...


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Dont know much about pellets. I read that they were a good wholesome meal for birds but when I tried them they were ignored so I left them.

I tried parrot pellets (for my parrots, not pigeons) and they did not seem to go dowm well. So I left it at that.

Sorry cannot help you much


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I tried pellets and went back to grain befor. Now some like pellets. Seeems the birds have increased dropping size and such but pellets can give balanced feedings. You just have to get the birds used to them. And i guess you can regulate them as with grain. Be sure plenty of water is there pellets for feeding the birds drink a little more water.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

When asked of the Janssen brothers whether or not they fed pellets they responded, "pigeons are not pigs". They responded that whole grains is what their birds eat. I have not tried pellets. I read an article by Frank McLauflin recently in RPD where he states he feeds pellets during breeding. I think he uses turkey breeding pellets. I may supplement during breeding season to bump up the protein a bit. I think he also feeds his birds 'Ol Roy or Science diet dog food. A member of our club uses them and has decent results. I like to add a bit of brewers yeast to the food a few days a week to add protein. 
Randy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes the brothers did say that about pelets But if you read about other flyers They feed what is avalible to them. Some feed alot of bean products. Pellets can be good if you use them right Its prefernce in a way. Purina makes a good pellet its really round about the size of peas. Made for pigeons With pellets there is no pick and choose So you perhaps watse less feed. But agin I prefure grains But many people use pellets. Just regulate there feeding and you will still get results.


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

re lee said:


> Yes the brothers did say that about pelets But if you read about other flyers They feed what is avalible to them. Some feed alot of bean products. Pellets can be good if you use them right Its prefernce in a way. Purina makes a good pellet its really round about the size of peas. Made for pigeons With pellets there is no pick and choose So you perhaps watse less feed. But agin I prefure grains But many people use pellets. Just regulate there feeding and you will still get results.


Yepp i thinking about changing to pellets because my pigeons pick and choose ..i had left over that i can't reuse ..If pellet give the same results i might try to use them.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

I use pellets and (whole) corn at a 50 - 50 mix, and I have *no* pick and choose...........maybe it is just what they have gotten use to. Of course, they go for the corn first............but.........no waste ever.

PINEY


----------



## RollerGurl (Apr 3, 2006)

We use Purina pigeon pellets, and find that the birds are healthier, and the babies as well. And your right, there is no wasting. They gobble it up, and it fills them, along with fresh water. We would recommend pellets to any pigeon breeder.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

I do not race pigeons, but in my backyard hobby, I have been feeding pellets mixed with a racing blend that has corn, peas, and other seeds. I have found it to be a good mixture. I am having no feed left over and the birds really go after it and do not pick and choose. I am feeding one ounce per bird, per day. It is working for me really well.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Pigeon Pellets*

I have and do use a good amount of "pigeon pellets" specially formulated for pigeons, and I use them at certain times and stages of the year. The birds will pick and choose and if given a choice, will wait till you put out other seed. That simply means you are over feeding. 

Like someone else may have mentioned, it may take a period of adjustment to the new feed. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think the pigeon pellets basically supplement their diet with a bit of real meat protein, that they do not get from brewers yeast, or grains and seeds. Because of that I would give them both.

Pigeons do need a little meat protein to enable them to have the complete protein and amino acid profile. It can also be found in a good organic dog food, but they only need a little bit. I believe the best diet possible would be as organic/natural as possible, so grains, legumes, seeds and organic brown rice is at the top of my birds menu.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

i read dog food or pellets may be serve also.

how about rabbit pellets? are they a good source of protein also for pigeons?

just wondering. i bought a bag of safflower at walmart and noticed that they also carry rabbit pellets.

thanks in advance,

kalapati


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Medicated Pellets No No*

I have used pellets ,Purina green and gold, or LEACH 16% or 22% I mix it with the regular grain at the rate of 1 to 8.I will not use a pellet that contanes an antibiotic such as Chlortetracycline as I feel that it does more harm to the birds immune system. I know many people will feed this type of pellet to their breeding stock,one needs be aware of just what is in the pellets that they use. I also would like to add that healty pigeons have a strong gut and very healty flora (friendly bacteria) and medicated pellets kill the good bacteric which leads to a weak immune system... GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Pellets are an excellent supplement for pigeons or even a full out staple diet, providing they are not the medicated kind that George mentioned. Pellets with added antibiotics should be avoided. In fact, any un-necessary medication in the food or diet should be skipped if possible. This is what contributes to "super bugs" and high resistance to the drugs both humans and animals have to deal with.

I use a very high ratio of pellets to grain with my birds and just started this recently (within the last 6 months). It's about 80/20 pellets to grain and it's working very well for my birds as well. Pellets not only are enriched with all the necessary grains and seeds, but are also vitamized with the specific vitamins & minerals that PIGEONS need and utilize. There is a science to this, it may not be perfect yet, but like with dog/cat feeds, there is much more to it.

There is the added animal proteins added to most pellets that pigeons readily need and require that are good for them. So, the choice is "yours"....I personally believe that pellets can be a integral part of any domestic pigeons' diet...Grains can spoil, be less than good quality etc. (there are no guarantees on seeds either) so this just supplements them in a good way


----------



## sshalimar16 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Pigeon pellets?*

Hm, I am new to pigeons, but my parrots are on a pelleted diet. I might want to try the pellets mixed in with the regular feed. What we bought was labeled dove feed, its all grain. But I added lentils, split peas, pearl barley, oats and raw sunflower seeds into it......just a little sunflower, so she doesn't get too fat!
Laura L


----------

